# help with new puppy and photos!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So just had some great news from my new puppy's breeder. She told me that she has had the litter viewed by a professional and the woman said my new baby has show potential so I'm thinking about taking her to ringcraft classes to see if she enjoys it, if so I will think about showing her. So if anyone knows anything about showing I would love to hear it. 
She also said she has a very outgoing playful personality which is great as this will match Millie's personality. 
She originally said that I would have to wait until the pup was 10 weeks to collect her however because her health is 100% etc it's okay for me to collect her at 9 weeks which is in 2 weeks time so I'm so excited now as I haven't got to wait long now! Unfortunately I STILL haven't decided on a name. So your opinions would be great. 
It's out of: Gucci, Darcy or pixie?

Here are some photos...
Me and Millie went on a lovely walk...





Millie had loads of fun, it was a nice night and the new extendable lead came in handy! 

Millie made friends with my mother in laws dog deebo! (He's the friendliest dog ever) 

Does anyone else know of a chihuahua and huge dog loving each other like these two?

I ordered a crate cover for Millie 


Any other ideas on how to decorate a crate?

My new puppy (Gucci, darcy or pixie?!)


So excited to get my baby home!

Also any advice on introducing Millie and the new puppy would be great 
As I'm feeling a little nervous about it since Millie is used to being the only one and getting all the attention I don't want her to feel upset or clash with the puppy!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My biggest concern is getting her at 9 weeks. Yes she might be healthy but she still needs that mom puppy time to learn basic puppy manners. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> My biggest concern is getting her at 9 weeks. Yes she might be healthy but she still needs that mom puppy time to learn basic puppy manners. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


Ah okay, i got Millie at 9 weeks that's the only reason why didn't question this. I can easy wait another week if it's not a good idea to get her at 9 weeks


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Omg how cute is that crate!! So lovely millie is looking beautiful too!
Loving them pics your walk looks so nice and I'm in love with your mother in laws dog! What is he? A pit or a staff? Hes gorgeous 
And if it helps I do notice a big difference within Pablos and Neevas personality Neeva was with her mother and littermates until she was 12 weeks and shes very confident and loves everybody where as pablo was taken away from his mother way too early as he was pick of the litter from the stud's breeder and he can be quite shy and scared of new things!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Omg how cute is that crate!! So lovely millie is looking beautiful too!
> Loving them pics your walk looks so nice and I'm in love with your mother in laws dog! What is he? A pit or a staff? Hes gorgeous
> And if it helps I do notice a big difference within Pablos and Neevas personality Neeva was with her mother and littermates until she was 12 weeks and shes very confident and loves everybody where as pablo was taken away from his mother way too early as he was pick of the litter from the stud's breeder and he can be quite shy and scared of new things!


It was a lush walk, we walked past a cow field and Millie was like 'wow what is that!?' Standing staring at it haha! I don't actually know what breed he is to be honest! He is so friendly though, it's crazy looking at him next to mills he's huge compared to her. It's like he notices that though so he's dead gentle with her! I will bare that in mind about the 12 weeks.. Think I will wait I don't want it to negatively affect her x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree that 12 weeks is ideal: BUT personality, shyness, aggression is SOMETIMES genetic. I did everything right with my chi's==waiting til they were 12 weeks etc. Two of my chi's came from "breeders" and have many champions behind them. They are personality messes even though I socialized them a lot. One is a fear biter, who is much better. She tried to bite me at 12 weeks! Worked with her up the wazoo! She now comes to me and wants to lie beside me when I watch TV. If I try to pet her though she will leave. Her mother was the same way (I didn't see the mother until I came to pick her up) The second one came from a breeder recommended by a breeder in Indiana. She was in Oregon! That pup cannot bring herself to be petted except when she is IN the crate, or on the chair beside the TV. Wants nothing to do with people. Is fine with dogs. I'm not trying to scare you. I'm just saying some personalities are genetic. With you seeing the mom and other pups I'm sure she'll be fine. I led with my heart and not my head! Emotions can over rule common sense!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's so pretty! I love the setup of her new crate too. Well... I have 4 chi's and brought them all home at different ages. As young as 7 weeks ( first chi, didn't know better) and as late as 13 weeks ( Ava ) I have a shy puppy too ( Braxton) she was socialized to death as a pup lol, I took her everywhere as I brought her home during summer. She was around kids often, walking on the lead in busy crowds, she had my other dogs to play with etc. and she is still super shy. I wouldn't worry too much about bringing your pup home at 9 weeks as long as your breeder ( reputable breeder who knows her pups) feels it's okay. I do personally think 10 weeks is "ideal." However, I'm sure you'll be fine, doubt there will be much difference from 9-10 was lol. We all have different opinions on this as you can see. Congrats, looking forward to seeing pics and hearing the final name choice in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I agree that 12 weeks is ideal: BUT personality, shyness, aggression is SOMETIMES genetic. I did everything right with my chi's==waiting til they were 12 weeks etc. Two of my chi's came from "breeders" and have many champions behind them. They are personality messes even though I socialized them a lot. One is a fear biter, who is much better. She tried to bite me at 12 weeks! Worked with her up the wazoo! She now comes to me and wants to lie beside me when I watch TV. If I try to pet her though she will leave. Her mother was the same way (I didn't see the mother until I came to pick her up) The second one came from a breeder recommended by a breeder in Indiana. She was in Oregon! That pup cannot bring herself to be petted except when she is IN the crate, or on the chair beside the TV. Wants nothing to do with people. Is fine with dogs. I'm not trying to scare you. I'm just saying some personalities are genetic. With you seeing the mom and other pups I'm sure she'll be fine. I led with my heart and not my head! Emotions can over rule common sense!!


Thank you for the advice  very helpful... When I went to visit the litter I was able to see the mother and father and they both had excellent temperaments! Really friendly and outgoing and also great around Millie. After reading other people's situations I fee I have been lucky with Millie's I've never had any problems with her and I brought her home at 9 weeks x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> She's so pretty! I love the setup of her new crate too. Well... I have 4 chi's and brought them all home at different ages. As young as 7 weeks ( first chi, didn't know better) and as late as 13 weeks ( Ava ) I have a shy puppy too ( Braxton) she was socialized to death as a pup lol, I took her everywhere as I brought her home during summer. She was around kids often, walking on the lead in busy crowds, she had my other dogs to play with etc. and she is still super shy. I wouldn't worry too much about bringing your pup home at 9 weeks as long as your breeder ( reputable breeder who knows her pups) feels it's okay. I do personally think 10 weeks is "ideal." However, I'm sure you'll be fine, doubt there will be much difference from 9-10 was lol. We all have different opinions on this as you can see. Congrats, looking forward to seeing pics and hearing the final name choice in a couple weeks.



That you I like the crate cover too, I feel like it could look a it better though! Maybe some sparkles or I could sew on some bows  the thing is whether I pick her up at 9 or 10 weeks she will be with socialised with children and other dogs regularly and the breeder feels as if it's fine and she is kennel club assured so has had a lot of experience. I will let you know when I decide on the name! 
I will post plenty photos when I bring her home x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, your new puppy is so pretty ! I love the last pic of her eating from the food dish . the crate cover is very pretty. good idea to decorate it with some bows or sparkles. it looks pretty juts the way it is too. 
I also love the pic of Millie with your mother in laws dog. that dog is gorgeous ( and of course Millie is too  ). 
Looking forward to more puppy pics and I love the name Pixie and the name Gucci out of your name choices


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, your new puppy is so pretty ! I love the last pic of her eating from the food dish . the crate cover is very pretty. good idea to decorate it with some bows or sparkles. it looks pretty juts the way it is too.
> I also love the pic of Millie with your mother in laws dog. that dog is gorgeous ( and of course Millie is too
> 
> 
> ...


She is just adorable, just spoke to the breeder and she said that she is currently ripping up the newspaper haha! 
It does look better with the cover on  just got it from a UK seller on eBay you just tell her what colours you would like and your mesurments and she makes it. 
I think Millie thinks she's just as big as deebo the way she goes on haha!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the name Darcy. In terms of showing, wow, that's tricky. Chihuahuas change very rapidly. They may look good early, go off though adolescence and come back together (or not). With this said, I commited to a LC puppy very early on whom I'm currently showing. She is doing well. I recently got a little short coat who is just over 16 weeks. Most people would say you don't really know "show potential" until a pup has gone through some of the puppy changes (many say six months is good time to really gauge but you can start to get an idea around 8-12 weeks). Unfortunately they capture our hearts much earlier than that. Best thing you can do is ask about the professional that evaluated the pup and the specifics of their assessment. What are the qualifications of this individual? Also, does your breeder show/have a record on the ring? Additionally, look carefully at the pedigree of your puppy. It will be far more likely that your pup will be "sound" in the long term for showing if it's ancestory is proven (have earned titles). I learned so much over the past year about showing. I don't think you can ever ask every question with your first show pup but you certainly learn along the way. I really recommend viewing the chihuahua breed standard carefully so you begin to develop an eye for a chihuahua that is correct to breed standard. I can honestly say although I read the standards, it wasn't until I started going to shows that I more fully "understood" the breed standard. When you see enough chihuahuas you begin to understand overall balance, desired features, quality of the gait, etc. Joining a local kennel club and attending shows is also a great way to network, learn and see what it is about. Also, training a puppy is work no matter what, training a puppy for show is another level of commitment.......one I have found to be enjoyable and rewarding. You develop and amazing bond to your pup. Good Luck! Oh yes, although the puppy is very, very young ask your breeder for a picture of her table stacked (to the extent possible at such a young age). Get a feel for the topline, it should be level! If it not level (roached meaning curved upward) early on that can be a bad sign.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Both of my chis came to me at 13 weeks but Scarlett was abandoned way too early. I know she was in a high kill shelter at 5 weeks with no mom only possible siblings. She really doesn't understand puppy/dog manners. I can see more fear in her (afraid of the outside after dark) but not sure if it is the no mom thing vs what might have happened to her. I know most say 12 weeks is the ideal age so that is why I posted it to get more experience from others here.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

....also wanted to add, look carefully at the bite. A bite that is overshot or undershot early is a structural issue of the jaw and will not likely correct. You don't want to see this early. Sometimes pups with a good bite can lose that over time as the adult teeth come in. Bites are tricky. Again, look to the ancestors for a hint of genetics. A bad bite will create an uphill battle for showing. This is something that can show very early in some cases and later on in some cases.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> I love the name Darcy. In terms of showing, wow, that's tricky. Chihuahuas change very rapidly. They may look good early, go off though adolescence and come back together (or not). With this said, I commited to a LC puppy very early on whom I'm currently showing. She is doing well. I recently got a little short coat who is just over 16 weeks. Most people would say you don't really know "show potential" until a pup has gone through some of the puppy changes (many say six months is good time to really gauge but you can start to get an idea around 8-12 weeks). Unfortunately they capture our hearts much earlier than that. Best thing you can do is ask about the professional that evaluated the pup and the specifics of their assessment. What are the qualifications of this individual? Also, does your breeder show/have a record on the ring? Additionally, look carefully at the pedigree of your puppy. It will be far more likely that your pup will be "sound" in the long term for showing if it's ancestory is proven (have earned titles). I learned so much over the past year about showing. I don't think you can ever ask every question with your first show pup but you certainly learn along the way. I really recommend viewing the chihuahua breed standard carefully so you begin to develop an eye for a chihuahua that is correct to breed standard. I can honestly say although I read the standards, it wasn't until I started going to shows that I more fully "understood" the breed standard. When you see enough chihuahuas you begin to understand overall balance, desired features, quality of the gait, etc. Joining a local kennel club and attending shows is also a great way to network, learn and see what it is about. Also, training a puppy is work no matter what, training a puppy for show is another level of commitment.......one I have found to be enjoyable and rewarding. You develop and amazing bond to your pup. Good Luck! Oh yes, although the puppy is very, very young ask your breeder for a picture of her table stacked (to the extent possible at such a young age). Get a feel for the topline, it should be level! If it not level (roached meaning curved upward) early on that can be a bad sign.


Ah that's great! You seem so well informed! Thank you so much for the advice  the breeder has about 10 chihuahuas herself and she shows all of them. They are excellent. Her whole wall was full of rossetes she's done really well. 
How have your babies done when you showed them? 
This has helped a lot Thankyou!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Both of my chis came to me at 13 weeks but Scarlett was abandoned way too early. I know she was in a high kill shelter at 5 weeks with no mom only possible siblings. She really doesn't understand puppy/dog manners. I can see more fear in her (afraid of the outside after dark) but not sure if it is the no mom thing vs what might have happened to her. I know most say 12 weeks is the ideal age so that is why I posted it to get more experience from others here.


Thankyou very much  I have decided to wait abit longer to pick her up after all of your advice x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If the breeder will keep her until 12 weeks, and is a good breeder willing to put time into the litter, that will be for the best in terms of her development and socialisation.
I am not keen on Gucci, but I love Darcey and Pixie, both were on my list.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> If the breeder will keep her until 12 weeks, and is a good breeder willing to put time into the litter, that will be for the best in terms of her development and socialisation.
> I am not keen on Gucci, but I love Darcey and Pixie, both were on my list.


Thankyou honey I will talk to the breeder and sort something out


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah that's great! You seem so well informed! Thank you so much for the advice  the breeder has about 10 chihuahuas herself and she shows all of them. They are excellent. Her whole wall was full of rossetes she's done really well.
> How have your babies done when you showed them?
> This has helped a lot Thankyou!


Always a good sign if her pups have shown successfully! I haven't shown Ivy yet as I have had her just over a week. Jewel is on her way, she has her first four point major! The majors are the hard part! Not sure if the requirements for a championship are the same where you live as AKC.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that's great! You seem so well informed! Thank you so much for the advice
> ...


Well done you have done really well 
Love seeing photos of your chis! I couldn't tell you the requirements for a championship yet I am interested in it though so I would like to get into it so if you have anymore advice I appreciate it


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Well done you have done really well
> Love seeing photos of your chis! I couldn't tell you the requirements for a championship yet I am interested in it though so I would like to get into it so if you have anymore advice I appreciate it


Best advice....go to a a couple shows and get a feel for it, join a kennel club and read the breed standard. Also, look into the costs of showing (entry fees and travel add up). Here is a great breed standards guide:

http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.c...011-12-03_CCAillustrated_standard_revised.pdf


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Well done you have done really well
> ...


I will go to a couple of shows and see what I think. I was also thinking of attending a couple of ringcraft classes just to see how the chis feel about it too.
I've read the breed standard through a few times, i will have to do a lot more research though if I'm wanting to take part. Just about to have a read of the guide Thankyou!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I will go to a couple of shows and see what I think. I was also thinking of attending a couple of ringcraft classes just to see how the chis feel about it too.
> I've read the breed standard through a few times, i will have to do a lot more research though if I'm wanting to take part. Just about to have a read of the guide Thankyou!


Good luck.....I've found it to be a lot of fun. I've met some great people too! Since I'm small scale, I try to avoid politics. It can get pretty political!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Good luck.....I've found it to be a lot of fun. I've met some great people too! Since I'm small scale, I try to avoid politics. It can get pretty political!


Ah god I can imagine! I bet it's so competitive, I don't really have a clue about it yet to be honest I just find it really interesting and would love to learn more about it so I could get into it so I'm just trying to get all the advice I can x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The best tip is to find yourself a mentor. It is impossible to learn how to assess a dog etc without someone experienced showing you.
I worked for a breeder when I was a teenager, she bred Papillons and GSDs. She could look at a newborn litter and tell so much about them, to me they all looked exactly the same lol. She showed me good points and bad, how conformation affects movement etc

Things are very different in the UK. Here we only have one Kennel club, but many breed clubs. Join the British Chihuahua club The British Chihuahua Club - Home Page and go to as many shows as possible, talk to breeders and exhibitors.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The best tip is to find yourself a mentor. It is impossible to learn how to assess a dog etc without someone experienced showing you.
> I worked for a breeder when I was a teenager, she bred Papillons and GSDs. She could look at a newborn litter and tell so much about them, to me they all looked exactly the same lol. She showed me good points and bad, how conformation affects movement etc
> 
> Things are very different in the UK. Here we only have one Kennel club, but many breed clubs. Join the British Chihuahua club The British Chihuahua Club - Home Page and go to as many shows as possible, talk to breeders and exhibitors.


I will Thankyou! I've been on that club website before, do you show your chis?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No, mine are a raggle taggle bunch lol, not one is show quality. I only have one who is nicely bred, and she came to me with behavioural issues.
We do have a few Uk members here who do show, but they haven't been posting much recently. Things tend to be quieter on here in the summer


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> No, mine are a raggle taggle bunch lol, not one is show quality. I only have one who is nicely bred, and she came to me with behavioural issues.
> We do have a few Uk members here who do show, but they haven't been posting much recently. Things tend to be quieter on here in the summer


I bet they're gorgeous though


----------

